# Aggiornamento gtk+ e applicazioni in crash

## VegetaSSJ5

Ragazzi qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato le lebrerie gtk+ alla versione 2.10.x e da allora ho strani crash di amule piuttosto spesso e in seguito ad azioni apparentemente normali. Inoltre anche firefox si Ã¨ piantato un paio di volte... Che dite Ã¨ il caso di ricompilare le applicazioni che dipendono da queste gtk? Inoltre come faccio a scoprire quali sono tutte le applicazioni che eventualmente dovrei ricompilare? Si potrebbe fare un emerge -e world, ma non mi pare un'ottima zsoluzione, soprattutto per chi come me ha un bel po' di programmi installati...  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato le lebrerie gtk+ alla versione 2.10.x e da allora ho strani crash di amule piuttosto spesso e in seguito ad azioni apparentemente normali. Inoltre anche firefox si Ã¨ piantato un paio di volte... Che dite Ã¨ il caso di ricompilare le applicazioni che dipendono da queste gtk? Inoltre come faccio a scoprire quali sono tutte le applicazioni che eventualmente dovrei ricompilare? Si potrebbe fare un emerge -e world, ma non mi pare un'ottima zsoluzione, soprattutto per chi come me ha un bel po' di programmi installati... 

 

ricompilare quei pacchetti potrebbe essere una soluzione. prova e facci sapere.

per scoprire i pacchetti che usano gtk+ puoi dare:

```

equery depends  gtk+
```

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Quote:*   

> equery depends gtk+
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on gtk+... ]
> 
> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.8
> ...

 

come vedi i pacchetti sono un bel po'. non c'Ã¨ un modo per dare in pasto ad emerge direttamente l'output di equery?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ho notato solo ora che nella lista non Ã¨ presente amule... come mai?!  :Question: 

mmmm casomai provo a ricompilarlo a parte...

----------

## crisandbea

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> ho notato solo ora che nella lista non Ã¨ presente amule... come mai?! 
> 
> mmmm casomai provo a ricompilarlo a parte...

 

magari lo hai compilato senza la flag USE="gtk+".

verifica.

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   ho notato solo ora che nella lista non Ã¨ presente amule... come mai?! 
> 
> mmmm casomai provo a ricompilarlo a parte... 
> 
> magari lo hai compilato senza la flag USE="gtk+".
> ...

 

emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.2  USE="gtk nls unicode -amuled -debug -remote -stats" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## crisandbea

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   ho notato solo ora che nella lista non Ã¨ presente amule... come mai?! 
> 
> mmmm casomai provo a ricompilarlo a parte... 
> 
> magari lo hai compilato senza la flag USE="gtk+".
> ...

 

ok, amule dipende da wxGTK, che a sua volta dipende da gtk+.    :Wink: 

```

cristian@elpibe ~ $ sudo equery depends  wxGTK

[ Searching for packages depending on wxGTK... ]

net-p2p/amule-2.1.3

```

ciauz

----------

## misterwine

Per le dipendenze di amule dai un' occhiata qui. A quanto pare utilizza le librerie wxgtk. Comunque pure io ho lo stesso problema... più che altro mi va in crash quando chiudo la tab di ricerca (l'ultima se ne sono aperte più di una).

----------

## crisandbea

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Per le dipendenze di amule dai un' occhiata qui. A quanto pare utilizza le librerie wxgtk. Comunque pure io ho lo stesso problema... più che altro mi va in crash quando chiudo la tab di ricerca (l'ultima se ne sono aperte più di una).

 

in effetti come ho segnalato prima, usa le wxgtk, che dipendono dalle gtk+.    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## misterwine

eh già   :Wink: 

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> strani crash di amule piuttosto spesso e in seguito ad azioni apparentemente normali

 

Potresti fare qualche esempio? Come ho detto prima io ho notato solo che va in crash quando chiudo la tab di ricerca... e ho risolto lasciandone sempre una aperta  :Laughing: 

Altre azioni che lo mandano in crash non ne ho notate per ora

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Per le dipendenze di amule dai un' occhiata qui. A quanto pare utilizza le librerie wxgtk. Comunque pure io ho lo stesso problema... piï¿½ che altro mi va in crash quando chiudo la tab di ricerca (l'ultima se ne sono aperte piï¿½ di una).

 

esatto! anche a me dÃ  lo stesso problema!

cmq per il momento gli lascio compilare tutto ciÃ² che dipende da gtk+, eventualmente se ho altri problemi compilerÃ² anche altra roba...

cmq potete dirmi come si fa a fare in modo che l'emerge mi prenda in input i pacchetti che mi individua equery?

----------

## crisandbea

puoi fare cosi :

```

equery depends gtk+ |  xargs emerge --verbose --pretend

```

li controlli e dopo togli il --pretend, potrebbe ti darà dei problemi perchè vi è il numero di versione di ogni programma. quindi andrebbe un emerge = nome pacchetto.

leggi il man per togliere il numero della versione di un pacchetto. ora non riesco a ricordarmelo.

ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

per amule è "normale" che si verifichino dei crash, e personalmente non sono ancora riuscito a risolverli.

per firefox non è normale, ma è più probabile che siano dovuti a al plugin macromedia flash, se usi la versione 9

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> per amule è "normale" che si verifichino dei crash

 

Magari me lo son sognato... però mi sembrava di aver visto sul forum un altra discussione su questi crash di amule, però con una ricerca veloce non ho trovato nulla a riguardo. Mi sembrava che bisognava compilarlo attivando o disattivando alcune use flag tra quelle che mette a disposizione il pacchetto amule

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.2  USE="gtk nls unicode -amuled -debug -remote -stats" 0 kB 
```

però come ho detto, probabilmente è stato un mio viaggio mentale   :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *misterwine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   per amule è "normale" che si verifichino dei crash 
> 
> Magari me lo son sognato... però mi sembrava di aver visto sul forum un altra discussione su questi crash di amule, però con una ricerca veloce non ho trovato nulla a riguardo. Mi sembrava che bisognava compilarlo attivando o disattivando alcune use flag tra quelle che mette a disposizione il pacchetto amule
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io per amule ho attive queste flag:

```

net-p2p/amule amuled debug gtk remote stats
```

e non mi è ancora crashato.

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

amule non Ã¨ mai crashato in quasi 1 anni che lo uso su gentoo (cambiando varie versioni di amule). mi sta cominciando a crashare in questi giorni in coincidenza con l'aggiornamento delle gtk+. cmq tra un po' comincio a compilare tutto l'output di equery -q depends gtk+ e stasera quando torno vediamo un po' se Ã¨ cambiato qualcosa...

----------

## pingoo

 *misterwine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   per amule è "normale" che si verifichino dei crash 
> 
> Magari me lo son sognato... però mi sembrava di aver visto sul forum un altra discussione su questi crash di amule, però con una ricerca veloce non ho trovato nulla a riguardo. Mi sembrava che bisognava compilarlo attivando o disattivando alcune use flag tra quelle che mette a disposizione il pacchetto amule
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Forse non facevi riferimento a questa al quale hai anche partecipato  :Wink:  però come suggerisce anche crisandbea, guerro suggerisce là di abilitare stats. A me comunque la ricerca di amule nel forum italiano mi da 77 risultati.

Ciao

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> Forse non facevi riferimento a questa al quale hai anche partecipato 

 

Eh già  :Rolling Eyes:  ! l' avevo anche vista, però dal titolo l' avevo scartata... oggi non ci sono con la testa! bye

----------

## crisandbea

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq potete dirmi come si fa a fare in modo che l'emerge mi prenda in input i pacchetti che mi individua equery?

 

in questo caso puoi fare cosi:

```

equery depends gtk+ | rev | cut -d. -f2,3,4| cut -d- -f2,3,4,5 | rev| xargs emerge -pv 
```

dopo aver controllato che sia tutto ok togli -pv.

nb:occhio che questo va bene solo in questo caso, e forse non per tutti i tuoi programmi. devi provare.

ciauz

----------

## nick_spacca

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> dopo aver controllato che sia tutto ok togli -pv.
> 
> (..)

 

Io per essere sicuri di non sporcare il file world, aggiungerei COMUNQUE l'opzione "--oneshot"   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   (..)
> 
> dopo aver controllato che sia tutto ok togli -pv.
> 
> (..) 
> ...

 

andrebbe bene secondo se fossero tutte librerie, in questo caso non lo sono, quindi secondo me meglio non usarla, e dopo dare un 

```
dep -w -p
```

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

dunque ieri ho ricompilato tutti i pacchetti suggeriti da equery depends gtk+

oggi apro amule, faccio una ricerca, pulisco i campi e crasha di nuovo. poichÃ¨ l'ho lanciato da console vi allego il messaggio che dÃ  quanto il processo viene temrinato...

```
(amule:6509): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

Gtk-ERROR **: file gtkcontainer.c: line 2447 (gtk_container_propagate_expose): assertion failed: (child->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container))

aborting...

Abortito
```

ora provo anche a ricompilare amule vediamo un po' che succede...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

nulla da fare... ho ricompilato amule ma mi dÃ  lo stesso errore...  :Sad: 

----------

## starise

vorrei segnalare che anch'io ho avuto lo stesso problema con aMule (crasha ogni volta che si chiude una tab della ricerca).

Inoltre (anche se forse è una stupidissima cosa), quando aprite una sessione di gnome-terminal (v-2.14.2), provate a cliccare su Aiuto > Informazioni e poi provate a pigiare il tasto Chiudi. A me non si chiude. Prima dell'aggiornamento di gtk+ (ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco però) si chiudeva normalmente.

PS: ho provato a ricompilare sia gnome-terminal sia amule. Nessun cambiamento

----------

## daniel979

Anche io segnalo lo stesso problema con amule in seguito all'aggiornamento del pacchetto gtk+

(quando chiudo l'ultimo tab della ricerca amule crasha)

ho provato a ricompilare wxGTK e successivamente amule.

Uso le versioni con le relative use flag

x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6           X jpeg xinerama -debug -doc -tiff

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1     X joystick opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -gnome -odbc

net-p2p/amule-2.1.3           amuled gtk gtk2 nls remote stats unicode -debug

L'unica cosa è che utilizzo per amule un'ebuilb differente da quello che si trova in portage per compilare la versione adunanza (per fastweb) di amule.

----------

## crisandbea

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> Anche io segnalo lo stesso problema con amule in seguito all'aggiornamento del pacchetto gtk+
> 
> (quando chiudo l'ultimo tab della ricerca amule crasha)
> 
> ho provato a ricompilare wxGTK e successivamente amule.
> ...

 

togli unicode da amule ed wxGTK. senza mettere il -unicode, ma togliendo complemtamente la riga, ed inseriscilo nel make.conf.  dopo ridai un :

```

emerge -pvtDuN world

```

e prova a verificare se continua a crashare.

ciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'ebuild a fine compilazione dice di dare questo comando:

```
emerge -va1 \$(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
```

voi l'avete lanciato?

Per il dilemma amule: io ho ricompilato wxGTK e amule, e non si son + verficati crash... e  queste son le mie use

```
equery u amule

[ Searching for packages matching amule... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-p2p/amule-2.1.2 ]

 U I

 - - amuled  : enable amule daemon

 - - debug   : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + gtk     : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + nls     : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + remote  : enable remote controlling of the client

 - - stats   : enable statistic reporting

 - - unicode : Adds support for Unicode
```

----------

## daniel979

 *Quote:*   

> togli unicode da amule ed wxGTK. senza mettere il -unicode, ma togliendo complemtamente la riga, ed inseriscilo nel make.conf.

 

Ricordo che in precedenza avevo provato a compilare amule senza unicode, ma mi uscivano moltissimi risultati nelle ricerche senza che si vedessero i titoli ed avevo risolto appunto compilando senza il -unicode solo per amule.

Poi non ho capito bene come mi hai suggerito di compilare

mettendo -unicode nel make.conf?

Usi anche tu la versione adunanza di amule?

grazie

----------

## crisandbea

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   togli unicode da amule ed wxGTK. senza mettere il -unicode, ma togliendo complemtamente la riga, ed inseriscilo nel make.conf. 
> 
> Ricordo che in precedenza avevo provato a compilare amule senza unicode, ma mi uscivano moltissimi risultati nelle ricerche senza che si vedessero i titoli ed avevo risolto appunto compilando senza il -unicode solo per amule.
> 
> Poi non ho capito bene come mi hai suggerito di compilare
> ...

 

dicevo di toglierlo dal file /etc/portage/package.use, ed inserire unicode in make.conf ,senza il meno. dopo di che aggiornare il tutto.

nb:uso la versione normale di amule, non avendo fastweb a casa.

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

a questo punto mi viene da pensare che sia un problema proprio di amule non del tutto compatibile con le gtk 2.10 (ammesso che i problemi siano dipesi proprio da queste ultime). io come versione ho la 2.1.2 cioÃ¨ la ultima stable. qualcuno che usa la 2.1.3 (la ultima disponibile in portage) ci puÃ² confermare se funziona o scazza anche a lui? grazie!

----------

## crisandbea

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> a questo punto mi viene da pensare che sia un problema proprio di amule non del tutto compatibile con le gtk 2.10 (ammesso che i problemi siano dipesi proprio da queste ultime). io come versione ho la 2.1.2 cioÃ¨ la ultima stable. qualcuno che usa la 2.1.3 (la ultima disponibile in portage) ci puÃ² confermare se funziona o scazza anche a lui? grazie!

 

come puoi notare io uso:

```

* net-p2p/amule

     Available versions:  2.0.1-r2 2.0.3-r4 2.1.0-r1 2.1.1 2.1.2 2.1.3

     Installed:           2.1.3

     Homepage:            http://www.amule.org/

     Description:         aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client

x11-libs/gtk+

     Available versions:  1.2.10-r11:1 1.2.10-r12:1 2.6.10-r1:2 2.8.8:2 2.8.12:2 2.8.19:2 ~2.8.20-r1:2 ~2.10.6:2

     Installed:           2.10.6

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         Gimp ToolKit +

x11-libs/wxGTK

     Available versions:  2.4.2-r4:2.4 2.6.1:2.6 2.6.2-r1:2.6 ~2.6.3.3:2.6

     Installed:           2.6.2-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.wxwidgets.org

     Description:         GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit and wxbase non-gui library

```

e non ho riscontrato nessuno tipo di problema di crash.

ciauz

----------

## daniel979

A ok, ma è proprio questo il metodo che ho usato per compilarlo.

La flag unicode non la ho nel make.conf perchè è presente nel profilo che utilizzo, invece in package.use per quanto riguarda amule ho

net-p2p/amule                   amuled remote stats gtk2 gtk

quindi è proprio come mi hai suggerito.

----------

## crisandbea

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> A ok, ma è proprio questo il metodo che ho usato per compilarlo.
> 
> La flag unicode non la ho nel make.conf perchè è presente nel profilo che utilizzo, invece in package.use per quanto riguarda amule ho
> 
> net-p2p/amule                   amuled remote stats gtk2 gtk
> ...

 

prova ad inserirla a livello globale(ovvero nel make.conf) la flag unicode, ed a toglierla da tuo profilo.

potrebbe dipendere da questo.

ciauz

----------

## daniel979

 *Quote:*   

> prova ad inserirla a livello globale(ovvero nel make.conf) la flag unicode, ed a toglierla da tuo profilo.
> 
> potrebbe dipendere da questo.
> 
> 

 

scusa ma se è presente nel profilo significa che è a livello globale?

come si fa a toglierla dal profilo.

Comunque credo anche io che ci sia un'incompatibilità fra amule-2.1.3 e gtk+-2.10.6 in quanto prima di aggiornare gtk+ non mi dava questo problema.

----------

## crisandbea

dai una lettura a questo

per farti una idea sulle tipologie di flag.

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ho aggiornato all'ultima versione di amule, la 2.1.3. niente da fare, stesso problema...  :Sad: 

----------

## daniel979

Credevo di aver capito bene l'utilizzo delle flag.

 *Quote:*   

> prova ad inserirla a livello globale(ovvero nel make.conf) la flag unicode, ed a toglierla da tuo profilo.

 

il profilo che utilizzo io è:

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

in make.defaults è presente la flag UNICODE

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.2 2006/09/12 14:02:50 wolf31o2 Exp $

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

USE="alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss png qt3 qt4 quicktime sdl spell truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

```

Tu mi dici di toglierla dal mio profilo, quindi da questo file ed inserirla nel mio make.conf.

Io non sono d'accordo per due motivi

1. il file make.defaults credo che sia di default come dice anche l'estensione e ricordo di aver letto che non vada modificato

2. se la togliessi da make.defaults del mio profilo e la mettessi nel make.conf credo che non cambierebbe proprio niente

se il mio ragionamento è sbagliato, mi fai capire il motivo grazie

----------

## Onip

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> a questo punto mi viene da pensare che sia un problema proprio di amule non del tutto compatibile con le gtk 2.10 (ammesso che i problemi siano dipesi proprio da queste ultime). io come versione ho la 2.1.2 cioè la ultima stable. qualcuno che usa la 2.1.3 (la ultima disponibile in portage) ci può confermare se funziona o scazza anche a lui? grazie!

 

Io avevo la 2.1.3 e adesso ho la cvs, il problema c'è comunque. Cmq è un bug che è già stato segnalato sul forum di amule, ma non ci sono ancora soluzioni. Penso che il tutto sia dovuto ad una "combinazione fatale" tra gtk+ e wxGTK

----------

## crisandbea

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> Credevo di aver capito bene l'utilizzo delle flag.
> 
>  *Quote:*   prova ad inserirla a livello globale(ovvero nel make.conf) la flag unicode, ed a toglierla da tuo profilo. 
> 
> il profilo che utilizzo io è:
> ...

 

il tuo ragionamento non è sbagliato, in make.defaults lasciala stare, ma aggiungila in make.conf, perchè a livello di priorità make.conf viene subito dopo in package.use, invece make.defaults è ad un livello di priorità + basso, ipoteticamente dovrebbe comunque andar bene, però non si sà mai.

ciauz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> Credevo di aver capito bene l'utilizzo delle flag.
> 
>  *Quote:*   prova ad inserirla a livello globale(ovvero nel make.conf) la flag unicode, ed a toglierla da tuo profilo. 
> 
> il profilo che utilizzo io è:
> ...

 

Assolutamente corretto, non ha senso togliere una flag dal profilo per reinserirla in make.conf!

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io avevo la 2.1.3 e adesso ho la cvs, il problema c'ï¿½ comunque. Cmq ï¿½ un bug che ï¿½ giï¿½ stato segnalato sul forum di amule, ma non ci sono ancora soluzioni. Penso che il tutto sia dovuto ad una "combinazione fatale" tra gtk+ e wxGTK

 

bene, quindi evidentemente Ã¨ un problema noto e relativo al programma (amule). spero che nelle prossime release sia sistemato, anche se guardando un po' il sito sembra un po' "morto", non vorrei che fermassero lo sviluppo di questo programma...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## daniel979

Il problema di amule-2.1.3 che crashava quando si chiudeva l'ultimo tab delle ricerche l'ho risolto downgradando gtk alla versione 2.8.19;

per fare ciò nella mia gentoo box (uso KDE) ho mascherato

>x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19

>gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1

Dopo aver "aggiornato" gtk+ e libgnomeui per chi come me utilizza gtk-engines-qt deve ricompilarlo.

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> Il problema di amule-2.1.3 che crashava quando si chiudeva l'ultimo tab delle ricerche l'ho risolto downgradando gtk alla versione 2.8.19;
> 
> per fare ciò nella mia gentoo box (uso KDE) ho mascherato
> 
> >x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19
> ...

 

visto che usi gnome, perchè non aggiorni alla 2.16, aggiornando anche le gtk, e sopratutto le gnome-base/libgnomeui, poichè credo che la causa del crash di amule sia proprio quella libreria.

visto che io usando kde, con l'ultima versione delle gtk+,e wxGTK  non ho mai avuto un crash.

ciauz

----------

## daniel979

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *daniel979 wrote:*   Il problema di amule-2.1.3 che crashava quando si chiudeva l'ultimo tab delle ricerche l'ho risolto downgradando gtk alla versione 2.8.19;
> 
> per fare ciò nella mia gentoo box (uso KDE) ho mascherato
> 
> >x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19
> ...

 

senti non ho capito se lo fai a posta oppure sei distratto a leggere.......

 *Quote:*   

> per fare ciò nella mia gentoo box (uso KDE)

 

----------

## crisandbea

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *daniel979 wrote:*   Il problema di amule-2.1.3 che crashava quando si chiudeva l'ultimo tab delle ricerche l'ho risolto downgradando gtk alla versione 2.8.19;
> 
> per fare ciò nella mia gentoo box (uso KDE) ho mascherato
> 
> >x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19
> ...

 

scusami non ho letto per nulla il KDE,......  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

comunque in kde le librerie gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1, io non le ho installate, prova a rimuoverle, 

ciauz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

```

scusami non ho letto per nulla il KDE,...... :oops: :oops:

comunque in kde le librerie gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1, io non le ho installate, prova a rimuoverle, 

```

Ma come fai a consigliare di rimuovere delle librerie che non usi senza sapere nemmeno a cosa servono?

Dov'e' l'utilita' del tuo consiglio?

Se ha installato le libgnomeui (da cui dipende mezzo gnome) un motivo ci sara' e poi non vedo cosa centrino queste librerie con amule visto che non ne fa uso!

----------

## crisandbea

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> scusami non ho letto per nulla il KDE,...... :oops: :oops:
> ...

 

ma visto che non usa gnome, quelle librerie potrebbero non servire, a meno che non usa un'applicazione che le richieda, è può verificarlo con

```
 equery depends gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1
```

non credi ??

quelle librerie richiedono:

```

 sudo emerge -pvt =gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1

Password:

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="doc jpeg -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X doc -debug -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="doc -debug -esd -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="doc hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -gnutls -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    net-misc/neon-0.26.1-r1  USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    app-admin/gamin-0.1.7  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

```

quindi gnome, non kde.  visto che lui usa kde..... gli ho consigliato di provare a toglierle.

ciauz

----------

## daniel979

libgnomeui mi serve per questi due pacchetti

equery d libgnomeui

[ Searching for packages depending on libgnomeui... ]

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.6.2

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0-r2

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ora io non è che amo esser insistente, ma cortesemente, qualcuno può lanciare il comando indicato a fine emerge dall'ebuild di gtk+ 2.10 e postarne i risultati, oltre che magari ricompilare i pacchetti scelti e dirci se amule crasha ancora?

```
emerge -va1 \$(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
```

Posso capire che ognuno senta il desiderio irrefrenabile di dire la sua, ma sapete com'è, se i gentoo-devel vi consigliano una cosa... una ragione ci sarà...

//ADDENDUM

La mia è una domanda retorica, visto che terminato l'emerge l'ho fatto subito e nè amule , nè alcuna delle apps in gtk che ho si son lamentate.

Per coloro che son dubbiosi, tale comando non fa nulla di esoterico, solo cerca tutti i pacchetti proprietari dei files presenti in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0 e poi li ricompila così da non aver casini.

----------

## daniel979

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ora io non è che amo esser insistente, ma cortesemente, qualcuno può lanciare il comando indicato a fine emerge dall'ebuild di gtk+ 2.10 e postarne i risultati, oltre che magari ricompilare i pacchetti scelti e dirci se amule crasha ancora?
> 
> ```
> emerge -va1 \$(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
> ```
> ...

 

Anche se adesso io non avrei bisogno di eseguire tale comando appena ho un po' di tempo lo posso provare però mi spiegheresti per favore cosa fa

```
emerge -va1 \$(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
```

perchè sinceramente io non lo capisco e non mi va di fare cose che appunto non capisco

grazie

----------

## Luca89

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> perchè sinceramente io non lo capisco e non mi va di fare cose che appunto non capisco

 

Con le nuove gtk è cambiata l'interfaccia per i moduli che si interfacciano ad esse, quindi tutto ciò che è installato in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4 deve essere ricompilato sulle nuove gtk e venire installato in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10, dovrebbe essere scritto nei messaggi che lascia l'ebuild.

Inoltre consiglio di evitare i quote annidati in abbondanza, rendono poco leggibili i post.

----------

## randomaze

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -va1 \$(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
> ```
> ...

 

già il parametro -a dato ad emerge dovrebbe farti capire che non fa nulla di pericoloso, a meno che tu non gli dici di farlo.

Semplicemente ti propone di riemergere tutti i pacchetti che hanno installato qualcosa in usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.X (con X che non inizia per uno).

Per maggior chiarimenti:

man emerge (per il comando iniziale)

man qfile (per quello che è tra parentesi)

man bash (per le regex e le parentesi precedute dal dollaro)

----------

## RollsAppleTree

anche io ho gli stessi problemi!

Allora volevo dare il comando consigliato nei post precedenti .... ma

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # emerge -va1 \$(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
```

Scusate se non controllo io che errore c'è.... ma sono troppo stanco e le mie esigue conoscenze di Bash-scripting non mi permettono di risolvere in tempi ragionevoli....

Suggerimenti???

tnx in advance

----------

## Luca89

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> anche io ho gli stessi problemi!
> 
> Allora volevo dare il comando consigliato nei post precedenti .... ma
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
```

prova così, senza lo slash prima del $.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
> ```
> ...

 

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")

!!! Error: -[ is an invalid short action or option.

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## al1ta

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato le lebrerie gtk+ alla versione 2.10.x e da allora ho strani crash di amule piuttosto spesso e in seguito ad azioni apparentemente normali. Inoltre anche firefox si Ã¨ piantato un paio di volte... Che dite Ã¨ il caso di ricompilare le applicazioni che dipendono da queste gtk? Inoltre come faccio a scoprire quali sono tutte le applicazioni che eventualmente dovrei ricompilare? Si potrebbe fare un emerge -e world, ma non mi pare un'ottima zsoluzione, soprattutto per chi come me ha un bel po' di programmi installati... 

 

non verrei dare un falsa risoluzione .... ma anche a me tempo fa non adavano più le applicaztioni che usavano GTK e per risolvere mi avevo ricompilato qualche libreria con il supporto per GTK .... non mi ricordo quale era... fai un ldd dell'applicazione che crash e posta i riferimenti che chiama......

es. 

ldd /usr/bin/firefox

----------

## crisandbea

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.[^1]* ")
> ```
> ...

 

io quel comando lo dò cosi.:

```

qfile -qC /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/ | xargs emerge -p 
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *al1ta wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   Ragazzi qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato le lebrerie gtk+ alla versione 2.10.x e da allora ho strani crash di amule piuttosto spesso e in seguito ad azioni apparentemente normali. Inoltre anche firefox si Ã¨ piantato un paio di volte... Che dite Ã¨ il caso di ricompilare le applicazioni che dipendono da queste gtk? Inoltre come faccio a scoprire quali sono tutte le applicazioni che eventualmente dovrei ricompilare? Si potrebbe fare un emerge -e world, ma non mi pare un'ottima zsoluzione, soprattutto per chi come me ha un bel po' di programmi installati...  
> 
> non verrei dare un falsa risoluzione .... ma anche a me tempo fa non adavano più le applicaztioni che usavano GTK e per risolvere mi avevo ricompilato qualche libreria con il supporto per GTK .... non mi ricordo quale era... fai un ldd dell'applicazione che crash e posta i riferimenti che chiama......
> 
> es. 
> ...

 

i riferimenti di amule sono:

```

cristian@elpibe ~ $ ldd /usr/bin/amule

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7ee0000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7ecd000)

        libbfd-2.16.1.so => /usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/lib/libbfd-2.16.1.so (0xb7e37000)

        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0 => /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0 (0xb7d9a000)

        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0 => /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0 (0xb7ad3000)

        libwx_baseu_net-2.6.so.0 => /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.6.so.0 (0xb7aa8000)

        libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0 => /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0 (0xb797c000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb789a000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7877000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb786c000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7752000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f49000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb774e000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb7411000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb738f000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0xb7375000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xb735f000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xb7325000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xb72eb000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xb72e8000)

        libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0xb72e3000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xb7250000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0xb724d000)

        libXxf86vm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 (0xb7248000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb7223000)

        libjpeg.so.62 => /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 (0xb7204000)

        libtiff.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3 (0xb71ae000)

        libSDL-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 (0xb7151000)

        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0xb7149000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb705a000)

        libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 (0xb6ff9000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb6f89000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb6f5a000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0xb6f3b000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb6f2d000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb6f25000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb6f1d000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb6f18000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0xb6f0f000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0xb6f0a000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0xb6ef7000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xb6ecb000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb6ec7000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb6ec2000)

```

ma non saprei quale tu abbia compilato.

ciauz

----------

## skakz

per i crash di amule dovute aggiornare le wxGTK alla versione 2.7 o ancora meglio alla 2.8 ( a breve l'ebuild)

----------

